# High-Tech Hog Trapper



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A smart (as in phone) trapper in Florida catches hogs by the dozen by monitoring large cage traps with his phone.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is so cool, a great meat business there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

he could probably make a pile of money selling that system also........


----------



## Bcastin (Feb 4, 2012)

That's the same thing the guys at jaeger pro do. And I'm pretty sure it was their design but if it works more power to them.


----------



## grantcs (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes. Exactly what jager pro guys do. I've seen it in action. Caught over 100 hogs in 4 different gate drops, in the span of 2 months on one farm I hunt in South Georgia.

Cool idea, and most effective way of controlling feral hog population.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

very neat


----------

